# Unknown Snail



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

I found a snail in my tank a week ago. It looked like a very small trumpet snail...but was pure white. Beautiful little thing but i havent seen him since! anyone have any ideas as to what kind of snail he/she was?! ive looked online and can find nothing on white trumpet snails...are there white trumpet snails???


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

*it was a trumpet!*

turns out its a trumpet snail! a beautiful, white trumpet snail!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh how neat!!!

Newbiefish! Check those plants for snailies... Mine never really get out of control but you might get Spixi and or baby shrimp in there lol


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

wicked! ive got a few COOL snails off of plants from other ppls tanks. ive got a red ramshorn, and some black dude, (hes awesome) and like i said, a white trumpet snail! im really liking them! they eat my plant debris and keep my tank clean! theyre also really neat to show ppl, they say "ive never seen a snail like that!" i have been looking for shrimp, but nothing yet.  i look forward to see one in there!


----------

